# Finishing zebra wood



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm making a very small box for my mother out of zebrawood / zebra wood. It's going to be largely decorative so I don't necessarily have to finish it with something tough.

I'd like opinions on what kind of finish you guys think would best on this? I don't want to muddy the grain contrast, of course.

I'm leaning towards clear, dewaxed shellac.


----------



## pwalter (Apr 29, 2011)

I am by no means a pro finishers, but I just made a watch box out of zebra wood and sprayed with lacquer. I liked out it turned out. But of course, I am biased


----------



## rlrobinhood (Feb 26, 2011)

I've used natural color Danish oil for Zebra wood and been very happy with it. One comment though, the first time I used it, it did tint the white portions of the Zebra wood more than I expected, but not enough for me to continue using it on other Zebra wood projects. Finish a piece of scrap with it and see what you think.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I used Shellac on this Zebra wood project and am very happy with the results…........................


----------

